
Ask HN: Added someone on Facebook/got suggestion on Linkedin - s3nnyy
I just added someone I met on Facebook. Now this person is suggested to me in search on Linkedin. Is it rapportive or some other browser extension doing shenanigans or how does this happen?<p>I know Microsoft is involved in both Linkedin and Facebook; so there might be also a connection there?
======
mrkrabo
Maybe that person looked you up on LinkedIn.

~~~
brudgers
The key is that the other person's behavior is viral in terms of forming
connections between the social graphs. It is why Facebook and Linkedin and
Google all want my contacts...and locations.

Match.com has a commercial where they show a feature which displays romantic
candidates based on how many times two unacquainted people were nearby.

